# Mission Complete! time to move.



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

WDF peeps. 

Well another tour done. I am leaving good ol' Detroit for green pastures....hopefully a lot greener. Any how. 

I will be moving. 

Most likely too;

Mobile, Alabama

Elizabeth City, North Carolina

New Orleans, La

Jacksonville, Fl.

I won't be moving till the summer. But I was going to start seeing who is where in terms of these stations. Anyone in any of these places who is willing to at a minimium shake my hand. Let me know. Hopefully we can meet. I can hold a sleeve, drive a dog...and listen to your wishes. So it will be a 2 way street.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm curious, James, why do you think those specific pastures are greener?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

catherine hardigan said:


> I'm curious, James, why do you think those specific pastures are greener?




Looking at the list and comparing it to Michigan, maybe it's literal: more grass and less snow? :lol:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

James make it down Louisiana way let me know.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Looking at the list and comparing it to Michigan, maybe it's literal: more grass and less snow? :lol:


Could be... but I'm in East Lansing (Go State!) and there is no snow here.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

catherine hardigan said:


> I'm curious, James, why do you think those specific pastures are greener?


If you've ever spent time in Detroit, you wouldn't have to ask that question lol.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jason Davis said:


> If you've ever spent time in Detroit, you wouldn't have to ask that question lol.


 http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070131123420AAiIqP8


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070131123420AAiIqP8


Yep, that's about right!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi James, 

Are these all because of college choices, perhaps?


We are about 3 hours south of Elizabeth City, but we have a great, knowledgable, friendly group of PSA/Schutzhund people.. I, for one, would LOVE to have another Schutzhund helper around!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

catherine hardigan said:


> Could be... but I'm in East Lansing (Go State!) and there is no snow here.


Catherine do you know Cheryl Carlson? Your right near her


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Christ, I'd love to move to warmer pastures... I hear Florida isn't liked very much, and there are enough Canadians down there that we could probably make a pitch for the state for a reasonable price.

Damn I wish we bought Turks & Caicos when we had a chance!


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

Where do you get your info? People love Fl.....and i never met a canadian while there! Lol


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

You need to come visit and train before you leave..


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Brittney, 

I am in the Coast Guard. I may get stationed at the Air Station there.

And yes Clark...We will try to make it happen.


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd vote for North Carolina James. Why? Middle of the road? Halfway in between? Good luck with the posting and keeping us all safe during your stint with the Coast Guard!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thomas H. Elliott said:


> I'd vote for North Carolina James. Why? Middle of the road? Halfway in between? Good luck with the posting and keeping us all safe during your stint with the Coast Guard!


 
id vote for it too...but it's up to the bean counters now. Actually none of the places I requested to go were open. these are the left overs...but hey I never lived in any of these places...so..could be cool! 

Detroit actually was not so bad....the winters are just too much, I grew up in wisconsin. There I did not know any better, than after a tour in Hawaii and one in San Diego...I cannot take the winter anymore.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

James Downey said:


> Detroit actually was not so bad....the winters are just too much, I grew up in wisconsin. There I did not know any better, than after a tour in Hawaii and one in San Diego...I cannot take the winter anymore.


Awww..muffin


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Awww..muffin


 
Thanks, I thought no one cared!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

North Carolina is nice for everything *BUT* dog sports - not enough clubs or choices in dog sports to do. Takes me 8 hours to travel to Maryland, 5 to Virginia and 8 hours to Atlanta...that's just for SchH. There are now 2 FR clubs thanks to the wonderful ARF organization and I'm saying that with sincerity not being a smart a$$ for a change....2.5 hours away from me in the same state.

I feel for you James - we never got the orders we wanted either. Heck we never even got orders in the same state together when we were both in


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Lacey Vessell said:


> North Carolina is nice for everything *BUT* dog sports - not enough clubs or choices in dog sports to do.



It's working out well for me.. and I've only been here for 2 months! :-D :-\"


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

James if I knew you were in the CG... maybe I would have hit you up... I'm pretty big into scuba diving... I'm sure you have some ventured out to the St. Clair for a more than a few wayward divers caught up in the shipping channel.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Britney Pelletier said:


> It's working out well for me.. and I've only been here for 2 months! :-D :-\"


Yeah, I was gonna say! I trialed out at the Piedmont Schutzhund club in the spring. They seemed like nice folks. Plus the founder of PSA is in NC, as Britney knows.  I really like the PSA club that's about 1.5 hours west of Knoxville too. Am looking forward to hopefully living out in Knoxville in a few years if all goes according to plan. I wouldn't mind being in NC at all either.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Plus the founder of PSA is in NC, as Britney knows.


Yes, I suppose I am vaguely familiar with that... 

I didnt realize you did Schutzhund, Maren.. you should come out and train with us sometime! The folks at Piedmont are very nice! We are having a joint PSA/IPO trial in the spring.. you should try to make it out


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, I don't really "do" Schutzhund like I "do" PSA. Usually more of a "hmmm, a trial is coming up in 3 weeks, let's see if we can train for it and pass" kind of thing. :-$:lol: I like the co-hosted trials. Have been to a couple and they were a lot of fun! NC might be a bit of a drive for me currently, but we'll see! ;-)


----------

